
Ask HN: What is your preferred NoSQL database? - srameshc
I am already using Postgres but to save some large unstructured data, I am looking at secondary NoSQL. I am not sure about using MongoDB but I like RethinkDB or CouchDB. Would like to know if any of you are using it in production despite these projects being not very actively developed or any other option apart from Graph database.
======
karmakaze
NoSQL means two things to me: (1) schemaless(!) document store (2) sharding
across multiple machines out-of-the-box.

(1) there's always a schema, it's either explicit or implicit. I find explicit
to be less troublesome along the road. Sort of like static type checking--
values have types, do you want to handle it at compile (sooner) or runtime
(later)

(2) can be provided by NewSQL databases, e.g. CockroachDB but you will be
paying upfront in latencies. Can't get away with doing N+1 queries so code has
to be cleaner sooner.

------
marz0
Have you considered using Postgres with JSONB?

------
karmakaze
What charactistic of this data suggests NoSQL when structured data is in psql?
Specifically do you need a distributed db?

------
PlanetLotus
For NoSQL, I currently use MongoDB and Elasticsearch in production.
Elasticsearch was by choice, whereas MongoDB was something I inherited.

For new projects, if I'm picking NoSQL at all, I'm more likely to lean
Elasticsearch, but it definitely takes longer to set up and has a much higher
learning curve. And as always, it's going to heavily depend on the data and
its access patterns. My default continues to be RDBMS unless there's a good
reason not to, even though at this point, I actually have more experience
managing MongoDB and Elasticsearch clusters.

------
gigatexal
This might help though it’s relational:
[https://sqlite.org/appfileformat.html](https://sqlite.org/appfileformat.html)

But yeah for blobs I’d just use the file system or something like s3

------
quda
ArangoDB - multi-model NoSQL db

------
flignats
Google Firestore

------
agustif
Mongo I guess...

Not noSQL but a nice serverless is fauna.com

------
dave_sid
NoNoSQL is my favourite. ie. SQL

------
nonsapreiche
Why not use the filesystem?

